# Name The Movie - Talent Pool



## Szyslak (Mar 26, 2009)

*Welcome to the latest round of "Name the Movie".* 

Name the Movie is a friendly forum game where we will be posting images from films and asking for you to identify them.
Those who identify them correctly will then have twelve hours to post a film of their own choosing.

For this round, the film you post simply needs to contain one of the actors in the "*actor pool*" in the cast of the movie.  The pic does not need to include the actor you select.  They just need to be in the film.  There are 36 actors in total, and most of them have a rather varied catalog, so material should be plentiful.  Below is the list of actors / actresses to choose from:



Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Philip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat




Round details:

Round start : *25th March*
Round end: *26th April*
Judge: Szyslak

The other normal rules are still in effect.  pingy has summarized them beautifully:

If you successfully name the movie, please post your own image, and then send the answer to your entry to the 'Temper who posted the image you correctly identified. This previous poster will not be allowed to guess your image and will help us to know when a movie has been correctly identified.
We ask that you do not 'hotlink' to images hosted by other websites. Rather you should rename the image, and reload it to your own personal image host, such as Photobucket or Imageshack.
We also like it when people keep the scores and 'movies shown this round' list updated,
but there's no penalty for forgetting this step.

A comprehensive listing of the rules can be found in this thread.

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the judge.



Spoiler: Detailed Rules of the Game



One person posts a screenshot of a film, relevant to the theme of the round, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot and sends a PM to the forum member whose image they guessed correctly. This allows them to judge the guesses for that particular image in your absence. When confirming a film the score table must be updated with the new scores. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

"Hit and Run" revision:

If someone posts a correct guess and doesn't come back to post a new picture within 12 hours then it becomes a do-over. The turn reverts back to the previous player who posted a pic, that player posts a new pic and PMs the previous player again. The first time someone does it they just get a warning, the next time they do it the points get removed to stop habit forming.



With all that out of the way, here's the first film to start us off:


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 26, 2009)

"Pretty Woman"


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 26, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Pretty Woman"


Correct!

Scores:

*Lazycus: 1* 



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alpabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip	Seymour	Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jetll Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, it's been almost 24 hours so here's another clue:


----------



## Man18 (Mar 27, 2009)

Unforgivin

was told to stay away but scurr it


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 27, 2009)

The answer is correct.  You weren't told to stay away - you were told to dominate this round!

Scores:

Lazycus: 1
*TTDSMan18: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 27, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Unforgivin
> 
> was told to stay away but scurr it



Play nice and your welcome in the game TTman, you know that.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just woke up. Sorry it took so long to post a new movie.
\


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 28, 2009)

Casino?












-Luigi Mario


----------



## Man18 (Mar 28, 2009)

Luigi Mario said:
			
		

> Casino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratz



Scores:
Luigi Mario: 1
Lazycus: 1
TTDSMan18: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 28, 2009)

actor is obvious, movie is not.  lets see how good you guys really are:










-Luigi Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet bird of youth?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-p1ngpong


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 28, 2009)

Correct!  you seem a little unsure?  if you haven't seen it you should!  as well as all the other Newman movies, he is one of the greatest actors of all time.



Scores:
*p1ngpong: 1*
Luigi Mario: 1
Lazycus: 1
TTDSMan18: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 28, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 28, 2009)

the "something"man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't remember the exact title.


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 29, 2009)

"The Woodsman".  Most definitely.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 29, 2009)

Correct!  


Scores:
*Lazycus: 2*
p1ngpong: 1
Luigi Mario: 1
TTDSMan18: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361127/





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 29, 2009)

I see a "Clash of the NTM Titans" coming. 

Duck and cover!!!


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 29, 2009)

Hoosiers...how appropriate.  i got Villanova winning in my bracket, i might actually win some money this year!







-Luigi Mario


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 29, 2009)

Luigi Mario, not to rain on your parade, but shouldn't you be one of the mediators for this movie, instead of guessing the identity?


Or shall we call you by your better-known name?


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 29, 2009)

He shoots he scores!  I'm rooting for Michigan State but I don't see them getting past Louisville tomorrow.

Scores:
Lazycus: 2
*Luigi Mario: 2*
p1ngpong: 1
TTDSman18: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 29, 2009)

-Luigi Mario


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 29, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Luigi Mario, not to rain on your parade, but shouldn't you be one of the mediators for this movie, instead of guessing the identity?
> 
> 
> Or shall we call you by your better-known name?



He's fine.  p1ng posted the previous movie.

Mario or Luigi?  Who is the worst?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 29, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mea maxima culpa. I see that you are right. 

Luigi was always the worst. 
however, The Worst isn't always Luigi.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 30, 2009)

been 24 hours, i'll try and make it easier:











-Luigi Mario


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 30, 2009)

_First Knight_, with Sean Connery.  Not the best movie ever made, but Julia Ormond sure did look good.  

Source


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 30, 2009)

Woops.  Sorry Luigi Mario.  I was just answering to keep things moving, and it turned out you were in the middle of giving a clue.  Bad timing on my part.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 30, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _First Knight_, with Sean Connery.  Not the best movie ever made, but Julia Ormond sure did look good.



Correct!  

Scores:
Lazycus: 2
Luigi Mario: 2
*Szyslak: 1*
p1ngpong: 1
TTDSman18: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 30, 2009)

Let's see... Hell Drivers?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 30, 2009)

incorrect.









-Luigi Mario


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 31, 2009)

My last guess...

Midnight Cowboy ?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 31, 2009)

Correct!





Scores:
Lazycus: 2
Luigi Mario: 2
*Awdofgum: 1*
Szyslak: 1
p1ngpong: 1
TTDSman18: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet, I had my doubts originally because I watched that movie last year in color and I wasn't really paying attention very much.






New Movie:


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess it's time for another screenshot:










One more...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 2, 2009)

Man, I was going to ask you to put up an easier pic, but that last one you edited in is about as easy as it gets.  C'mon people!  

Awdofgum, it's probably time to post a hint.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 2, 2009)

Alright.
The director of this film is William Friedkin.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 2, 2009)

The French Connection


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 3, 2009)

... And we have a winner!





Scores:
Lazycus: 2
Luigi Mario: 2
*TTDSman18: 2*
Awdofgum: 1
p1ngpong: 1
Szyslak: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Man18 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 3, 2009)

Taxi Driver!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love that film.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 3, 2009)

... And we have a winner!





Scores:
Lazycus: 2
Luigi Mario: 2
TTDSman18: 2
*p1ngpong: 2*
Awdofgum: 1
Szyslak: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 3, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 4, 2009)

hmm... Blind Date?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 4, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> hmm... Blind Date?



Nope, guess again.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 4, 2009)

Extra pic for you lot!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 4, 2009)

Last Man Standing?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh nice one Vulpes. The hat definitely gives it away.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 4, 2009)

I've not seen even part of that movie in years. 
Surprised as hell I remembered the name.


('bout time I got a point in this round, though. Grr.)


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 4, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
Lazycus: 2
Luigi Mario: 2
TTDSman18: 2
p1ngpong: 2
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*
Awdofgum: 1
Szyslak: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 4, 2009)

Next,









What? Yeah I know he's not in the list. But his co-star is.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 4, 2009)

Runaway Bride

I mean where did the gerbil go?



*Actual Guess

Primal Fear*


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 5, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
Lazycus: 2
Luigi Mario: 2
*TTDSman18: 3*
???: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Awdofgum: 1
Szyslak: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 5, 2009)

im not good on these old movies....
but ill try it anyway


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 5, 2009)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> im not good on these old movies....
> but ill try it anyway


New players to the game are always welcome here.  Just be sure to go back and read the first post for the rules, if you haven't already.

Right now, we're waiting on TTDSman18 to post the next film.

@pingy, what the hell did you do to your name?


----------



## Man18 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 5, 2009)

hmm, i can narrow this between 2 movies... but i think that is Conspiracy Theory?











-Luigi Mario


----------



## Man18 (Apr 5, 2009)

Luigi Mario said:
			
		

> hmm, i can narrow this between 2 movies... but i think that is Conspiracy Theory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CORRECT


Scores:
Luigi Mario: 3
TTDSman18: 3
Lazycus: 2
???: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Awdofgum: 1
Szyslak: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the cast. In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 5, 2009)

-Luigi Mario


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 6, 2009)

That's Joe Dirt!


Well actually that's Christopher Walken, but the movie is Joe Dirt.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Correct!  
Scores:
Lazycus: 2
Luigi Mario: 2
TTDSman18: 3
???: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Awdofgum: 2
Szyslak: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 6, 2009)

Spoiler: "You keep that Skoal baby"










-Luigi Mario


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 6, 2009)

Alright new movie:










Are my screenshots difficult to figure out?

New screenshot:


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 7, 2009)

Goodfellas.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awd doesnt know the rules... therefore I am able to update the scores.



			
				TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Correct!
> Scores:
> Lazycus: 2
> Luigi Mario: 2
> ...


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know the rules?

I'm sorry I wasn't here to say Ping was correct, I was busy all day.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> I don't know the rules?
> 
> I'm sorry I wasn't here to say Ping was correct, I was busy all day.


No you do not. No biggie though. You were supposed to send Luigi the answer not me.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh man, you're right. I'm so sorry, i'm not one to make such a mistake.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 8, 2009)

Next film!




edit: dont worry Awdofgum, its all TTDSmans fault!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bastad!


----------



## Man18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cop Land


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job TTDSman

Scores:
*TTDSman18: 4*
???: 3
Luigi Mario: 3
Awdofgum: 2
Lazycus: 2
Szyslak: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1







Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 8, 2009)

hey i have 3 points








-Luigi Mario


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 8, 2009)

I fixed it for you, TTDSman updated the wrong list of scores on post #63. But it's alright no worries now.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 9, 2009)

Shakespeare in love





-Luigi Mario


----------



## Man18 (Apr 9, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Nice job TTDSman
> 
> Scores:
> *TTDSman18: 4*
> ...


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 9, 2009)

-diced


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 9, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Could you two at least have the courtesy of updating the scores properly with the IMDB links.


Dont start this pathetic bullshit again.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2009)

Scores:

TTDSman18: 4
*p1ngpong: 4*
Luigi Mario: 4
Awdofgum: 2
Lazycus: 2
Szyslak: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 9, 2009)

"Bad Lieutenant"


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

TTDSman18: 4
p1ngpong: 4
Luigi Mario: 4
*Lazycus: 3*
Awdofgum: 2
Szyslak: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 9, 2009)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 10, 2009)

"You must be the tallest in your class."
Scores:

TTDSman18: 4
p1ngpong: 4
Luigi Mario: 4
Lazycus: 3
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
Awdofgum: 2
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2009)

Yanno, I like it when Lazycus can't answer my posts. 
He knows his movies too well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_"Puhhin on da RIIZZZ!"_

Next movie:


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

Dr Strangelove.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2009)

It absolutely is!
And one of Peter Sellers' defining films, as well.
(Not to mention being one of my all-time faves.)

(scores forthcoming)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 10, 2009)

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 5*
TTDSman18: 4
Luigi Mario: 4
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Awdofgum: 2
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat



EDIT: Well hell. I thought I'd hit the edit button.....


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2009)

Training Day?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
TTDSman18: 4
Luigi Mario: 4
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Awdofgum: 2
*TrolleyDave: 1*
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat




Hi Dave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2009)

How's it going p1ngy! And everyone else of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up :


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> How's it going p1ngy! And everyone else of course!


Hey TD!  Glad you could drop by and get in on the game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Syzzie mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should be around for the duration of this round so thought I'd join in, the actor pool idea is really good - it makes the game really interesting.  Good choice as well, ranging from cult to popular.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 11, 2009)

WOw havent seen TD in a good while (that I can recall at this current point in time)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> WOw havent seen TD in a good while (that I can recall at this current point in time)



Are you drunk again TT? lol  Nah, I've been away for about a month or so cos of various reasons.  How's life treating you?

edit : And a clue for the film still, it's from a film based on a HP Lovecraft story...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm gonna guess "From Beyond"?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
TTDSman18: 4
Luigi Mario: 4
Lazycus: 3
*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 11, 2009)

Stir of Echoes









=Luigi Mario


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 11, 2009)

Absolutely!


Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
*Luigi Mario: 5*
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 11, 2009)

=Luigi Mario


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 12, 2009)

"Slap Shot"


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 12, 2009)

correct!


Scores:

p1ngpong: 5
Luigi Mario: 5
TTDSman18: 4
*Lazycus: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
[Slap Shot]







Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2009)

Hook?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 13, 2009)

nope.









=Luigi Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmm I will take a wild guess, Gorillas in the Mist?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 13, 2009)

nope.








=Luigi Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 13, 2009)

Well its been over 24 hours since the film was posted, and Im stumped lol

Any chance of another screenshot or clue?


----------



## Man18 (Apr 13, 2009)

southpark made fun of this movie iirc (the one with towly and kartmen was pissy during like a flood or blizzard or something because the government was trying to get ahold of towly.

name is on my tongue I shall post asap but dont let that stop anyone from guessing


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 13, 2009)

Just from that other pic I will guess the poseidon adventure?


----------



## Man18 (Apr 13, 2009)

bingo.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 14, 2009)

"The Poseidon Adventure" is correct! 


Scores:

*p1ngpong: 6*
Luigi Mario: 5
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 14, 2009)

Luigi Mario said:
			
		

> "The Poseidon Adventure" is correct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big deal, but you linked to the wrong movie.  The Poseidon Adventure was actually good.  Poseidon was a load of crap.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 14, 2009)

25th Hour


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Scores:

p1ngpong: 6
Luigi Mario: 5
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
*Szyslak: 2*
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 15, 2009)

10 things i hate about you








-Luigi Mario


----------



## Man18 (Apr 15, 2009)

heath ledger movie. and young thin blond girl was kinda hot 2
when I was 14


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2009)

Szyslak didnt PM me the answer, and I havent seen 10 things i hate about you, so I cant really confirm this. Going to have to wait for him.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 15, 2009)

i did that to my cousin!


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 15, 2009)

Luigi Mario said:
			
		

> 10 things i hate about youCorrect!  I have a hard time watching "NUMB3RS" without laughing at that guy.
> 
> QUOTE(p1ngpong @ Apr 15 2009, 02:02 AM) Szyslak didnt PM me the answer, and I havent seen 10 things i hate about you, so I cant really confirm this. Going to have to wait for him.


Yeah, sorry about that.  I was trying to finish up taxes last night and forgot that part.  Bad example, I know.  

Scores:

p1ngpong: 6
*Luigi Mario: 6*
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Szyslak: 2
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 15, 2009)

-Luigi Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2009)

Demolition man?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL


Scores:

*p1ngpong: 7*
Luigi F Mario: 6
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Szyslak: 2
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 15, 2009)

_I believe the children are our future..._

Ladies and Gentlemen!  Give it up for Sexual Chocolate!

Coming to America.  Still one of the funniest movies of all time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Luigi F Mario: 6
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
*Szyslak: 3*
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Apr 16, 2009)

"Inventing the Abbotts"


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 16, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Luigi F Mario: 6
*Lazycus: 5*
TTDSman18: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Szyslak: 3
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 17, 2009)

Is that Superman 2?


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 17, 2009)

Incorrect.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 17, 2009)

Superman IV











-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 17, 2009)

Luigi F Mario said:
			
		

> Superman IV


That's the one!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
*Luigi F Mario: 7*
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Szyslak: 3
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 17, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 18, 2009)

Major League?


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 18, 2009)

Wild thing, you make my heart sing.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Luigi F Mario: 7
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
Szyslak: 3
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Man18 (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby O'Gill and the Little People

Speeding this up because im not sure how long its been going on.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 20, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Darby O'Gill and the Little People


Correct!  I completely forgot Sean Connery was in that movie.  Probably the first thing I ever saw him in, come to think of it.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Luigi F Mario: 7
Lazycus: 5
*TTDSman18: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 3
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 21, 2009)

How about a hint or a second pic TTDSman?


----------



## Man18 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hint hmm. Lets go with LOOK AT THE ACTRESS lol she is famous as hell i mean cmon this was the easiest pic I could get next to the one with the title in it.o

Hint I think she is sexy as hell chubby and British.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 21, 2009)

TWILIGHT

>.> everyone loves that now


----------



## Man18 (Apr 21, 2009)

close but no cigar.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 21, 2009)

close but no cigar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

Post another pic man.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd never even heard of this film before this round.

(but I have to agree, the girl is cute as hell.)

I think more pics are going to be necessary.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 21, 2009)

Just a wild guess, but is it _Love and a .45_?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 21, 2009)

Yessir it is!


Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Luigi F Mario: 7
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 5
*Szyslak: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

Renee Zellweger ain't British!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Renee Zellweger ain't British!



It was a vague reference to Bridget Jones.

She isnt chubby or in the least bit sexy either.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah, my mistake then.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think she is hot has hell but im into that sort of thing.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 21, 2009)

AWW YOU BASTARD, i was thinking that may be it.  I was 92% positive that the guy in the pic was from dazed in confused and he has only been in 2 movies that one and this.  Then i though that the girl may be Renee Zellweger but YOUR CLUE FUCKED ME UP b/c she's not british.







-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 22, 2009)

Luigi F Mario said:
			
		

> AWW YOU BASTARD, i was thinking that may be it.  I was 92% positive that the guy in the pic was from dazed in confused and he has only been in 2 movies that one and this.  Then i though that the girl may be Renee Zellweger but YOUR CLUE FUCKED ME UP b/c she's not british.I had a very similar thought train Luigi, but I was almost 100% sure the girl in the picture wasn't Renee.  Oh well.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Changing Lanes?

Also freaking TTDSman, confusing us even more with his "hint" lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

I didn't recognize Renee in that picture, but I'll disagree with P1ngy (perhaps for the first time) and declare her sexyness with no shame.



aaaaaand I have no clue what movie this is.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 22, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Changing Lanes?


Indeed.

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 8*
Luigi F Mario: 7
Lazycus: 5
TTDSman18: 5
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

The Cooler?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Cooler?



Nope, sorry man.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

Shit, That was my guess, too.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 23, 2009)

Magnolia


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 23, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Magnolia


Correct!  Way to branch out and show how well rooted your movie knowledge is.  

Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
Luigi F Mario: 7
*TTDSman18: 6*
Lazycus: 5
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Man18 (Apr 23, 2009)

Super ASS easy one.
Like so easy it shouldnt take more than 30mins for someone to guess it.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 23, 2009)

scarface










-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 23, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Super ASS easy one.
> Like so easy it shouldnt take more than 30mins for someone to guess it.



Yeah 30 mins sure. I would have been able to confirm Luigis answer three hours ago if you had bothered to PM me the answer.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 23, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was able to contact your goofy ass I would have. you need to unignore me so this game can be played correctly instead of acting childish and saying IF YOU WOULD HAVE PMd me when you clearly havent allowed me to do so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luigi you are wrong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 23, 2009)

lol your not on my ignore list, I took you off it before the game even started.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 23, 2009)

you fuckin liar lol I tried and was not able 2.


----------



## Smatchmo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmmm... woman with a gun.... woman with a gun.... 

Random guess: Resident Evil?

(may i pway?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

True Romance?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 24, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... woman with a gun.... woman with a gun....
> 
> Random guess: Resident Evil?
> 
> (may i pway?)


Of course you can play.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Welcome to the game.  Unfortunately, I don't think your guess is correct.

Pretty sure TrolleyDave's got it right, but I'll look for confirmation.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 24, 2009)

YUP TROLLEY

Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
Luigi F Mario: 7
TTDSman18: 
Lazycus: 5
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

I wasn't 100% I was right, haven't watched it in a while.  Next up :


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 24, 2009)

Two Hands










-Luigi F Mario


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Luigi F Mario said:
			
		

> Two Hands



Pete The Pirate says you are correct good sir.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
*Luigi F Mario: 8*
TTDSman18: 
Lazycus: 5
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 2



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance
Two Hands





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Smatchmo (Apr 25, 2009)

tango & cash


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2009)

Just fixing TTDSmans score here

Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
*Luigi F Mario: 8*
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 5
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 2



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance
Two Hands





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> tango & cash



Correct! And welcome to the game!  Don't forget to pm Luigi the answer to the pic you post.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
Luigi F Mario: 8
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 5
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
*Smatchmo: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance
Two Hands
Tango and Cash





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat



edit : Cheers p1ngy! I never even noticed that, fixed here too!


----------



## Smatchmo (Apr 25, 2009)

woohoo!
glad to be joining, tempers


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 25, 2009)

"Igby Goes Down"


----------



## Smatchmo (Apr 25, 2009)

got it, Lazycus. 

after i posted the pic, i looked it again, thought about it & worried the pic would be too hard to guess. 

it seems i have misunderestimated the players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: thanks for the reminder & doing the lists up, TrollyDave. the noob's learning.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> got it, Lazycus.
> 
> after i posted the pic, i looked it again, thought about it & worried the pic would be too hard to guess.
> 
> it seems i have misunderestimated the players



You need to update the scores and stuff mate.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
Luigi F Mario: 8
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 6
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
*Smatchmo: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance
Two Hands
Tango and Cash
Igby Goes Down





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat



edit : lol Looks like I was too slow!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 25, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> edit: thanks for the reminder & doing the lists up, TrollyDave. the noob's learning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just got 5 'cool points' from me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> edit: thanks for the reminder & doing the lists up, TrollyDave. the noob's learning.



No probs mate!

Vote for p1ngy, Toni and Vulpes.  Hell I'm feeling generous - vote for Mucus too.  You'll have to find the threads yourself though, I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Vote for p1ngy, Toni and Vulpes.  Hell I'm feeling generous - vote for Mucus too.  You'll have to find the threads yourself though, I'm a lazy bastard.



You know, that's just too much of a mouthful to say.

I have an idea. Pull up YIM if you have the time.


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 25, 2009)

get shorty










-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 25, 2009)

Be cool, LFM!

Scores:

*Luigi F Mario: 9*
p1ngpong: 8
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 6
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Awdofgum: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
Smatchmo: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance
Two Hands
Tango and Cash
Igby Goes Down
Get Shorty





Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 25, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Virtuosity?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 26, 2009)

Correct!

Scores:

Luigi F Mario: 9
p1ngpong: 8
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 6
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*TrolleyDave: 3*
Awdofgum: 2
Smatchmo: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance
Two Hands
Tango and Cash
Igby Goes Down
Get Shorty
Virtuosity]/url]







Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Loved that film!  Crowe was great in it.

Next up :







edit : Whoever gets thiis without a clue is a star!


----------



## mewcuss (Apr 26, 2009)

Is it : Huo Yuan Jia (Fearless).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Nope sorry.  It's way older then that.


----------



## mewcuss (Apr 26, 2009)

It was either that or the other. 
So then it's.........................O(holds onto answer until tomorrow so that someone else gets ago!)


----------



## zeromac (Apr 26, 2009)

the forbidden kingdom?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> the forbidden kingdom?



Nope sorry, it's a Hong Kong film - when Jet Li flms were good.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I was going to ask TD for a hint on his latest pic, but the time frame for the round is concluded!  Congrats to the winner, *Luigi F Mario*!  Congrats and thanks to all for a successful round!

If Luigi F Mario is willing, he will be the judge for the next round.

Suggestions and discussion for the theme of the next round can be found HERE.  Everyone is encouraged to participate in the discussion.  

Final Scores:







*Luigi F Mario: 9*







p1ngpong: 8
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 6
Szyslak: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
Awdofgum: 2
Smatchmo: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Pretty Woman
Unforgiven
Casino
Sweet Bird of Youth
The Woodsman
Hoosiers
First Knight
Midnight Cowboy
The French Connection
Taxi Driver
Last Man Standing
Primal Fear
Conspiracy Theory 
Joe Dirt
Goodfellas
Cop Land
Shakespeare in love
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bad Lieutenant
Young Frankenstein
Dr. Strangelove (or) How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb
Training Day
From Beyond
Stir of Echoes
Slap Shot
The Poseidon Adventure
The 25th Hour
10 Things I Hate About You
Demolition Man
Coming to America
Inventing the Abbotts
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Major League
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Love and a .45
Changing Lanes
Magnolia
True Romance
Two Hands
Tango and Cash
Igby Goes Down
Get Shorty
Virtuosity]/url]
Whatever TD's movie was







Spoiler



[titleool of Actors / Actresses]
Choose a scene from a movie with any of the following actors/actresses as part of the *cast*.  In alphabetical order:

Kevin Bacon
Jeffrey Combs
Jennifer Connelly
Sean Connery
Penelope Cruz
Judi Dench
Robert DeNiro
Jodie Foster
Matt Frewer
Mel Gibson
Gene Hackman
Tom Hanks
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Dustin Hoffman
Samuel L. Jackson
Harvey Keitel
Nicole Kidman
Heath Ledger
Jet Li
Burgess Meredith
Paul Newman
Edward Norton
Brad Pitt
Ving Rhames
Julia Roberts
Peter Sellers
Wesley Snipes
Kevin Spacey
Sylvester Stallone
Meryl Streep
Jon Voight
Christopher Walken
Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Kate Winslet
Chow Yun-Fat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice one LFM! Congrats mate1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So everyone knows the pic was from Once Upon A Time In China 2, it was the end fight between Jet Li and Donnie Yen.  If you haven't seen it and you're into martial arts films or Jet Li then you should watch it!  The first film is a masterpeice as well.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats Luigi


----------

